# Unconditional Love V.1 & V.2 by Yoda



## Yoda-BB (13 Apr 2016)

Unconditional Love V.1



 


Unconditional Love V.2




Tank Size : 40 x 28 x 24 cm
Filtration : Eheim 2213
*Cal Aqua Labs *Black Earth Premium + Green Base XR + ADA Nile Sand
*Cal Aqua Labs* Green + Red Nutrient


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Apr 2016)

Hi Yoda, Nice scapes


----------



## Bacms (13 Apr 2016)

Love your first one? Is that just rotala rotundifolia?


----------



## rebel (13 Apr 2016)

Wow great scapes. I see some similarities in design. 

How did you keep those stones so clean in the first?? They look like someone has scrubbed them clean!

#2 fish placement is perfect!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (13 Apr 2016)

my fav is the 1st one. love the second one too

cheers
ryan


----------



## Yoda-BB (14 Apr 2016)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Yoda, Nice scapes



Hi Greenfinger2....thanks !!




Bacms said:


> Love your first one? Is that just rotala rotundifolia?



Thank you. That's Rotala mexicana "Goiás".




rebel said:


> Wow great scapes. I see some similarities in design.
> 
> How did you keep those stones so clean in the first?? They look like someone has scrubbed them clean!
> 
> #2 fish placement is perfect!



Thank you. You're right...we put lots of cherry shrimps and fine scrubbed before the final photo shoot.




legytt said:


> my fav is the 1st one. love the second one too
> 
> cheers
> ryan



Thank you...Ryan


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (14 Apr 2016)

Is it brevibora (rasbora) dorsiocellata on the 2nd photo? Or maybe lamp-eye?

Love both, but first is more colorful, it's just right for the spring time!


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Apr 2016)

Stunning as usual Yoda


----------



## fandango (5 Jun 2016)

I like both of them. Great tanks!


----------



## GHNelson (5 Jun 2016)

Love the first scape....lovely  Rotala mexicana "Goiás".......nice!


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Jun 2016)

Your minimal planting against the rockwork looks very good Yoda


----------

